# Where do you get your health insurance



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Interested in seeing where you all get health insurance this year. Driving without it is a huge risk, accidents are a constant threat. Plus, I feel the older I get, the more complaints I have. Ugh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Interested in seeing where you all get health insurance this year. Driving without it is a huge risk, accidents are a constant threat. Plus, I feel the older I get, the more complaints I have. Ugh


From my 35 hour a week pizza delivery job.

Off tommorrow . . .


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> From my 35 hour a week pizza delivery job.
> 
> Off tommorrow . . .


Wow pizza delivery provides health insurance? Is it good quality at a reasonable price? They allow you to work the hours you want around ridesharing or have shifts that are required and ridesharing is second priority?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’ve got UHC insurance through my job but they’re terrible. I call them United Crap Care.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Wow pizza delivery provides health insurance? Is it good quality at a reasonable price? They allow you to work the hours you want around ridesharing or have shifts that are required and ridesharing is second priority?


I get the Best hours for income because i am a top producer.

Just as i was always in top 5% in New Orleans for Uber.

Only Pizza REWARDS HARD WORK !

UNLIKE UBER.

( no PayCuts every year. No " contract changes" every Month !)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My bank account is my health insurance, and medical bankruptcy is my ace in the hole.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have great health insurance, Anthem Blue Cross. I called the ambulance for my daughter (fever/seizure related) at least 6 times and my $50,000 c section (with daughter). Paid nothing. I have a copay for doctors visit $20 and emergency room $40, but thats fine. I pay $65 a week for medical, dental, vision for my family.

When I had Kaiser it got expensive. Turns out sometimes they use a third party vendor that charges full price for services and doesnt accept kaiser. They dont even tell you 😖. My max out of pocket was $3000 and I hit it when I had my son.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have great health insurance, Anthem Blue Cross. I called the ambulance for my daughter (fever/seizure related) at least 6 times and my $50,000 c section (with daughter). Paid nothing. I have a copay for doctors visit $20 and emergency room $40, but thats fine. I pay $65 a week for medical, dental, vision for my family.
> 
> When I had Kaiser it got expensive. Turns out sometimes they use a third party vendor that charges full price for services and doesnt accept kaiser. They dont even tell you &#128534;. My max out of pocket was $3000 and I hit it when I had my son.


Wow! Where do you get your BC?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Wow! Where do you get your BC?


I have it through my fulltime job in systems.

When we were under Kaiser, my coworker fainted at work and our boss called the ambulance, she agreed to take it and found out later she had to pay $2000. I'm so happy we switched over because our kaiser sucked.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I get the Best hours for income because i am a top producer.
> 
> Just as i was always in top 5% in New Orleans for Uber.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for pizza delivery too. For an entry level job, pretty good. Plus you still get the driving you may like, less miles on car. Hussle more than the other drivers you get more runs, and better hours. Tips. And the tips do improve if you know what the customer likes. Difficult customer? You only have to deal with them for 20 seconds. Slow? You still make hourly.

Might have to clean store a little, but no big deal.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have it through my fulltime job in systems.
> 
> When we were under Kaiser, my coworker fainted at work and our boss called the ambulance, she agreed to take it and found out later she had to pay $2000. I'm so happy we switched over because our kaiser sucked.


I'm lucky to have Anthem BCBS right now through my primary job. And it is pretty good, great coverage and low fees mostly like yours. But with health issues might have to give up the job, which would really be set back. Seeing if anyone has marketplace insurance that is as good or at least of decent quality


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I have marketplace insurance. I pay exactly Nothing per month for both my wife and I. 
Have $7 office visits, and $10 medicine copays. $30 on brand names. 

Wife has to have major surgery on the 20th, our portion was $325. 

Thanks ants!! I appreciate your tax dollars at work daily..


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have great health insurance, Anthem Blue Cross. I called the ambulance for my daughter (fever/seizure related) at least 6 times and my $50,000 c section (with daughter). Paid nothing. I have a copay for doctors visit $20 and emergency room $40, but thats fine. I pay $65 a week for medical, dental, vision for my family.
> 
> When I had Kaiser it got expensive. Turns out sometimes they use a third party vendor that charges full price for services and doesnt accept kaiser. They dont even tell you &#128534;. My max out of pocket was $3000 and I hit it when I had my son.


Will you adopt me. My deductible is 4000


----------

